# Harbor Freight Kit modded to a canoe.....



## Bailey Boat (Aug 20, 2012)

I mentioned this a week or so ago and promised pics as it progressed. I know the canoe isn't tin but I think everyone will get the idea and mod it for a flat bottom Jon boat.....
IIRC, the pics load backwards from how they are inserted???? I hope so..... They loaded normally so begin at the bottom if you prefer.... Rats!!

Finished product beside the pond.....










Almost complete, still need to add the keel board and guide on's.....






Here's the box, squared and bolted. To be welded later....






Counting peices and parts to make sure I'm complete before I begin....






Total cost was just shy of 280.00 complete......


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good. Have you considered hanging a light off the back of the canoe? It would be useful for the drivers behind you to see where the canoe ends.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 21, 2012)

I have purchased one of the flashing LED lights similar to what bicyclists use.... Just didn't have it attached.....


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 21, 2012)

oops......


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 21, 2012)

how's that thing tow? Any bounce ? What's the model #/SKU that you got??? Looks good.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 23, 2012)

I've towed it once about 45 miles rountrip and it will bounce if you hit a pothole or such but by and large it does pretty well. One mod I failed to mention is that before installing the leaf springs I deleted the 2 smaller ones and only used the one spring that attaches to the hangers. I had read in the reviews that they were sprung stiff as delivered. My total load is less than 100# so I may try to see about adding some weight to the frame to help the ride smooth out a little. Overall I'm pretty pleased with the finished product......


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lookin' good . . . I was concerned about my trailer lights not being real visible if the following vehicle was closer so I moved mine up on the transom. I can leave them or remove them while sailing and don't have to worry about watertight seals giving up. Just a thought.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't intend to ever back this into the water, what with the painted steel and "not the best hardware" I could see it rusting as I watch!!!!! The canoe only weights 70# so I just get close and then slide it off and into the water so the lights will never get dunked. I did have an issue with the grounding of the light system but a file through some of the bolt holes solved that problem......

When the width of the trailer (48") and the canoe (36") and the overall height (38") are taken into consideration, the lights of the truck should be visible at all times.....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 23, 2012)

There might by a law that the load must not extend more than 36" beyond the rear of the trailer or you will need a red flag or lights. My trailer is to short for my boat so I'm using extended bunks and have a "Proplite" on the prop so other drivers can tell where my motor is.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 25, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> I have purchased one of the flashing LED lights similar to what bicyclists use.... Just didn't have it attached.....




This......


----------



## motfua (Nov 24, 2012)

i use mine for my canoe and boat. i can switch to boat bunks in about four bolts.


----------



## motfua (Nov 24, 2012)

I sent pics,,,,, what happened??


----------

